# Phasmid, Katydid, Scutigerid



## orionmystery (Oct 31, 2014)

Since it's Halloween.....we'll start with this one...House Centipede with spider prey



Scutigeridae IMG_1707 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Probably the easiest "Find the bug" challenge:



Phasmid IMG_4713 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Phasmid IMG_4720 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Smartphone shot, just to show you how big this one is!



Giant stick insect 2014-09-27 21.42.51 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
Adult female of Phobaeticus sp. - ID Credit: Bruno Kneubuhler.

A Pseudophyllinae katydid nymph, and an unidentified bug?. Selangor, Malaysia.



Pseudophyllinae IMG_4550 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Adult female Malayan Jungle Nymph (Heteropteryx dilatata - ID confirmation: Bruno Kneubuhler). They're totally cool! Selangor, Malaysia.



Heteropteryx dilatata IMG_4481 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Heteropteryx dilatata IMG_4487 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Heteropteryx dilatata IMG_4498 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Nov 1, 2014)

These are great, love the Yoga bug #6


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2014)

Now I have to go look these up to see if they live around here!    I always look forward to your posts.

My son would freak out if some of these got into the apartment.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 1, 2014)

goooner said:


> These are great, love the Yoga bug #6



Thanks, goooner. The last 3 shots were of the same bug 



snowbear said:


> Now I have to go look these up to see if they live around here!    I always look forward to your posts.
> 
> My son would freak out if some of these got into the apartment.



Thanks, Charlie. I am sure you have these too where you are, but most likely not as big though.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 3, 2014)

amazing as always


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2014)

greybeard said:


> amazing as always



Thanks, greybeard!


----------

